

What business or strategy books do you read to keep you on course - CHIEFARCHITECT

Every yr, I spend one day or so, re-read the classics-  Sunzi's (Sun Tzu) Art of War, Laozi (Lao Tzu)"Tao Te Ching",   Chinese Seven Strategy Classics, Musashi's The Book of Five Rings, Niccolo Machiavelli "The Art of War" and "The Prince", Niccolo Machiavelli "The Art of War", Marcus Aurelius "Meditations", Karl von Clausewitz "On War"and so forth.    What books do you read to get your strategic bearings going?
======
mixmax
I've read most of the ones you mention but I find that the best input for
strategy is being around people. So to get my strategic bearings going I am on
the board of the local yacht club, and a foundation for leisure sailors. The
intrigues, back-stabbing and talking behind backs is worse than any boardroom.
The great thing about these places is that if I get kicked out for backing the
wrong horse or back-stabbing the wrong person it doesn't matter much. It's
just a great exercise in political and strategic maneovering.

------
macmac
"Information Rules" by Carl Shapiro and Hal R. Varian "Getting to Yes" by
Roger Fisher, William Ury, and Bruce Patton

------
davidw
I've summarized a lot of my favorites at <http://www.squeezedbooks.com> \- a
site I created for the very purpose of sharing the "meat" of good business
books.

------
rrival
In addition to what you list above, Sun Pin - Military Methods (Sun Tzu's
great grandson iirc).

